# 1-27-07 Rudee to False Cape, VA



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Launched outta Rudee @ 730 am on the Jack Attack. WSW-15-20. COLD!

Cruized till 815am - saw a whale- kewl.

Then saw the following:










Per the boats GPS unit - we were about 1 1/2 from Carolla and about 2 1/2 miles from the beach. All alone to tango with the fish.











Didin't take longe. A good solid bite for 2 hours. Started winchin the fish in on the first drops on the mojo's. 36-40 inch / prolly averaged 25lbs-35lbs.

The bigger class fish wanted the chartreuse paracheute....

By 11am the crew of 4 were limited out...fish box could barely close.

The good news is...a few times we got to turn the boat around.....bait was still thick -400-500 yards off the beach-no this on a WsW blow....a hint of East might bring these boys closer to shore,

Great day on the water- Great to day to be a ho.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice*

DAys likethat you dont feel the cold as much.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty rock al


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work AL, Did yall try jigging for em? Heard its alot of fun, Right Shooter....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Very nice, Al!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Perty work AL, Did yall try jigging for em? Heard its alot of fun, Right Shooter....


naw-The Capt didn't have any "lite tackle"..we cheated and winched them up on International's (see pic). Funny thing tho - even with the 80lbs main line- we did managed to lose one of the bigger fish that I was winching in - damn leader man! ....tha's all good tho - I got some meat in the box, and just made some baked striper.

Hey- We were on a meat/grocery shopping trip.  ...

We had 2 other's on board that were part of a church group and were looking for a few fish for a Sunday fish fry.

I've gone with Capt.Jack a few times this January- the man's a fish magnet! I've brought my lite tackle on board a few times- but before the rest of the fleet showed up....we had to get ours..hence the heavy tackle. Those that has been by the crib have seen his 28 ft Sea-Vee parked next door.I am lucky that I am real good friends with my neighbor-the Capt's best friend


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice fish, Al.

Oh, there are sooo many snide remarks I want to make. And so many names I want to call ya.

I'll be nice and just say very nice work. 

(Freakin' ho wench.)


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

good job bro! looks like a lot of fun....nice to see those stripers finally made it outta the bay and are on their way down to buxton (hopefully)


----------

